# Reef tank update



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Here is some new shots of my reef tank----People have been hounding me for soem macro shots of my stock---Well here is about as close as I'm willing to go......It has been neglected as of late...So forgive the dirty tank---I need a new cleanup crew for my rock work--But prices have sky rocketed here---So waiting to place an order once time permits me to.....
Anyhow here is my pics-

View attachment 177958

View attachment 177959

View attachment 177960

View attachment 177961

View attachment 177962


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

Are those anemones?

Does the pink skunk host in them?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Are those anemones?
> 
> Does the pink skunk host in them?


I got 5 anemones Danny-Are you talking the 2 red tips I have-If so,then yes they are.....

The pink does not host in them------I forget the name of it---But in the second pic down,the stock he is above is what he calls home.......


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Beautiful tank, and pics. What are those with the long white looking whisker thingys? Are they shrimps, which kind?

Do you still have your pacu AK? I would love to see some shots of him/her and his/her home


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Murphy18 said:


> Beautiful tank, and pics. What are those with the long white looking whisker thingys? Are they shrimps, which kind?
> 
> Do you still have your pacu AK? I would love to see some shots of him/her and his/her home :nod:


Just two scarlet cleaners......Yes they are shrimp-I got another solid red one as well.....Forgot the name of it though-
Yeah-I got my Pacu still...I'll work on some new shots of it for ya....Dont hold your breath on tank shots though-My tank is in a horrible location for full tank shots.....Reflection nightmare man....


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

AKSkirmish said:


> Beautiful tank, and pics. What are those with the long white looking whisker thingys? Are they shrimps, which kind?
> 
> Do you still have your pacu AK? I would love to see some shots of him/her and his/her home :nod:


Just two scarlet cleaners......Yes they are shrimp-I got another solid red one as well.....Forgot the name of it though-
Yeah-I got my Pacu still...I'll work on some new shots of it for ya....Dont hold your breath on tank shots though-My tank is in a horrible location for full tank shots.....Reflection nightmare man....
[/quote]

Blood/Fire shrimp?

And hey, is the big boy going to become a SW tank one day?

Just imagine all the Angelfish, Tangs, Triggers and Butterflys you could fit in there


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Beautiful tank, and pics. What are those with the long white looking whisker thingys? Are they shrimps, which kind?
> 
> Do you still have your pacu AK? I would love to see some shots of him/her and his/her home :nod:


Just two scarlet cleaners......Yes they are shrimp-I got another solid red one as well.....Forgot the name of it though-
Yeah-I got my Pacu still...I'll work on some new shots of it for ya....Dont hold your breath on tank shots though-My tank is in a horrible location for full tank shots.....Reflection nightmare man....
[/quote]

Blood/Fire shrimp?

And hey, is the big boy going to become a SW tank one day?

Just imagine all the Angelfish, Tangs, Triggers and Butterflys you could fit in there :nod:
[/quote]

Thanks Danny...I sit and watch my tank on average of around 3 to 4 hours daily I would say-----I fine them all very relaxing,one of the main reasons I started keeping fish actually....

The fire shrimp sounds right actually.....I have plans on turning that 500 gal into a reef---But Pacu has it first Sir.....But yes-one day I would love too-So would my mom.......

I can't imagine what it's going to cost me though.....Just in sand alone is going to break the bank.....I already have close to 7 grand invested into this setup........


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2009)

I will send you a bunch of frags to help fill her up


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

AKSkirmish said:


> Beautiful tank, and pics. What are those with the long white looking whisker thingys? Are they shrimps, which kind?
> 
> Do you still have your pacu AK? I would love to see some shots of him/her and his/her home :nod:


Just two scarlet cleaners......Yes they are shrimp-I got another solid red one as well.....Forgot the name of it though-
Yeah-I got my Pacu still...I'll work on some new shots of it for ya....Dont hold your breath on tank shots though-My tank is in a horrible location for full tank shots.....Reflection nightmare man....
[/quote]

Blood/Fire shrimp?

And hey, is the big boy going to become a SW tank one day?

Just imagine all the Angelfish, Tangs, Triggers and Butterflys you could fit in there :nod:
[/quote]

Thanks Danny...I sit and watch my tank on average of around 3 to 4 hours daily I would say-----I fine them all very relaxing,one of the main reasons I started keeping fish actually....

The fire shrimp sounds right actually.....I have plans on turning that 500 gal into a reef---But Pacu has it first Sir.....But yes-one day I would love too-So would my mom.......

*I can't imagine what it's going to cost me though.....Just in sand alone is going to break the bank.....I already have close to 7 grand invested into this setup........*
[/quote]

Wow..thats a lot of cash. I could only imagine how many beautiful piranha seutps i could have with that amount of money







. What size is your current reef tank?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Beautiful tank, and pics. What are those with the long white looking whisker thingys? Are they shrimps, which kind?
> 
> Do you still have your pacu AK? I would love to see some shots of him/her and his/her home :nod:


Just two scarlet cleaners......Yes they are shrimp-I got another solid red one as well.....Forgot the name of it though-
Yeah-I got my Pacu still...I'll work on some new shots of it for ya....Dont hold your breath on tank shots though-My tank is in a horrible location for full tank shots.....Reflection nightmare man....
[/quote]

Blood/Fire shrimp?

And hey, is the big boy going to become a SW tank one day?

Just imagine all the Angelfish, Tangs, Triggers and Butterflys you could fit in there :nod:
[/quote]

Thanks Danny...I sit and watch my tank on average of around 3 to 4 hours daily I would say-----I fine them all very relaxing,one of the main reasons I started keeping fish actually....

The fire shrimp sounds right actually.....I have plans on turning that 500 gal into a reef---But Pacu has it first Sir.....But yes-one day I would love too-So would my mom.......

*I can't imagine what it's going to cost me though.....Just in sand alone is going to break the bank.....I already have close to 7 grand invested into this setup........*
[/quote]

Wow..thats a lot of cash. I could only imagine how many beautiful piranha seutps i could have with that amount of money :laugh: . What size is your current reef tank?
[/quote]

It's a crazy amount of cash man------I always say people in the lower 48 have no reason to bitch when it comes to LFS store prices.....I hate to even think about it-------Mind you fresh water isn't too much better either......
my tank is a 72 gal bowfront-


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Beautiful setup AK. Looks crystal clear so you must be doing something right.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

CichlidAddict said:


> Beautiful setup AK. Looks crystal clear so you must be doing something right.


Appreciated man-----I do manage acouple things right from time to time.........But it's all luck my friend----I have no clue about saltwater actually....Very limited knowledge here my friend....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

right on AK this looks great, did you ever think back when you started the breeder that it would evolve into this?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> right on AK this looks great, did you ever think back when you started the breeder that it would evolve into this?


Thanks Nismo-------Heck no man---Never thought it would evolve into this-----Alot of hard work,time,and money......Sooo much to learn about this as well-Still have a long ways to go also....


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice shots AK!! I have always herd that saltwater is alot easier to maintain the fresh? Anyone want to disagree or agree??


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

lo4life said:


> Nice shots AK!! I have always herd that saltwater is alot easier to maintain the fresh? Anyone want to disagree or agree??


eh it really depends on what you consider to be hard. you definately should know alot more about what your doing with saltwater, lots of money helps so you can get all of the right equiptment.. if you do your homework and set up your system properly and do enough reading to know what to expect amny of the things that noobs have problems with wont be a problem. its really more about understanding the concepts.


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

I was just thinkn on setting up a smaller tank. Sorry for the hijacking of the thread AK... Just everytime i see ur tank i want one so bad. Not a big 72 or anything just sumpin like a 40G breeder er sumpin like that.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> I was just thinkn on setting up a smaller tank. Sorry for the hijacking of the thread AK... Just everytime i see ur tank i want one so bad. Not a big 72 or anything just sumpin like a 40G breeder er sumpin like that.


I'm not concerned about you hijacking my thread------
Glad my tank inspires you------Saltwater is a neat adventure-Glad I finally decided to start one...I enjoy this tank more than anyother tank I have had previously setup......

Just make sure to due it right from the get go if you decide to go this route-You'll certainly want a tank that will support a sump-Just will make life alot easier in the long run.......


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

Ak, I must say, very nice indeed. I see no flaws from cleanup crew... I just had to tear my 100 FOWLR down, My fish all came down with a body fungus after taking a rock from a friends tank! I am so stupid, he was like yeah my tank is fine, I should have known!~ SO I isolated 75% of my LR to keep unfished for 35 days in a heated/mixed tub and I threw away all the Live sand since the medicine was going to kill them, and I added 2 spare HOB filters to help treat the water, with quick media swaps and saved all but my dog face puffer! I love my 7 fish tanks.. and this is my 1 saving grace for peace and tranquility and I almost lost it. BUt ur tank reminds me of where my Reef was heading till I sold it all and went FOWLR.. I comped out when I got my electric bill! lol Anyway, I love all your recent shots, very very nice..


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

redbellyman21 said:


> Ak, I must say, very nice indeed. I see no flaws from cleanup crew... I just had to tear my 100 FOWLR down, My fish all came down with a body fungus after taking a rock from a friends tank! I am so stupid, he was like yeah my tank is fine, I should have known!~ SO I isolated 75% of my LR to keep unfished for 35 days in a heated/mixed tub and I threw away all the Live sand since the medicine was going to kill them, and I added 2 spare HOB filters to help treat the water, with quick media swaps and saved all but my dog face puffer! I love my 7 fish tanks.. and this is my 1 saving grace for peace and tranquility and I almost lost it. BUt ur tank reminds me of where my Reef was heading till I sold it all and went FOWLR.. I comped out when I got my electric bill! lol Anyway, I love all your recent shots, very very nice..


Damn man-
Thats a hard learning lesson their.....Sorry you had to deal with that......

As far as my tank goes-
I hate the algea on the rocks-And wish for more coraline.....I'll be adding alot more of a clean up crew in the near future and hopefully will see a nice clean setup again.....I had some calcium problems awhile back and lost a few hermits and turbos cause of it......I refuse to pay over $55 for cleaner shrimp here and over $10 for turbos....So I'm just waiting until I gather enough product that i want to place an order to this Sh_t hole of a state.....


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

AKSkirmish said:


> Ak, I must say, very nice indeed. I see no flaws from cleanup crew... I just had to tear my 100 FOWLR down, My fish all came down with a body fungus after taking a rock from a friends tank! I am so stupid, he was like yeah my tank is fine, I should have known!~ SO I isolated 75% of my LR to keep unfished for 35 days in a heated/mixed tub and I threw away all the Live sand since the medicine was going to kill them, and I added 2 spare HOB filters to help treat the water, with quick media swaps and saved all but my dog face puffer! I love my 7 fish tanks.. and this is my 1 saving grace for peace and tranquility and I almost lost it. BUt ur tank reminds me of where my Reef was heading till I sold it all and went FOWLR.. I comped out when I got my electric bill! lol Anyway, I love all your recent shots, very very nice..


Damn man-
Thats a hard learning lesson their.....Sorry you had to deal with that......

As far as my tank goes-
I hate the algea on the rocks-And wish for more coraline.....I'll be adding alot more of a clean up crew in the near future and hopefully will see a nice clean setup again.....I had some calcium problems awhile back and lost a few hermits and turbos cause of it......*I refuse to pay over $55 for cleaner shrimp here and over $10 for turbos....So I'm just waiting until I gather enough product that i want to place an order to this Sh_t hole of a state.....
*[/quote]

Ah the joys of living in AK...where Mcdonalds dollar menu is really 1.99.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

SeedlessOne said:


> Ak, I must say, very nice indeed. I see no flaws from cleanup crew... I just had to tear my 100 FOWLR down, My fish all came down with a body fungus after taking a rock from a friends tank! I am so stupid, he was like yeah my tank is fine, I should have known!~ SO I isolated 75% of my LR to keep unfished for 35 days in a heated/mixed tub and I threw away all the Live sand since the medicine was going to kill them, and I added 2 spare HOB filters to help treat the water, with quick media swaps and saved all but my dog face puffer! I love my 7 fish tanks.. and this is my 1 saving grace for peace and tranquility and I almost lost it. BUt ur tank reminds me of where my Reef was heading till I sold it all and went FOWLR.. I comped out when I got my electric bill! lol Anyway, I love all your recent shots, very very nice..


Damn man-
Thats a hard learning lesson their.....Sorry you had to deal with that......

As far as my tank goes-
I hate the algea on the rocks-And wish for more coraline.....I'll be adding alot more of a clean up crew in the near future and hopefully will see a nice clean setup again.....I had some calcium problems awhile back and lost a few hermits and turbos cause of it......*I refuse to pay over $55 for cleaner shrimp here and over $10 for turbos....So I'm just waiting until I gather enough product that i want to place an order to this Sh_t hole of a state.....
*[/quote]

Ah the joys of living in AK...where Mcdonalds dollar menu is really 1.99.
[/quote]

Yeah-the joys........









It's sad man-----Everyone up here is all about the money aspect of the hobby----Not the hobby itself...


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

nice clean setup.
looks real pretty.
you gonna add any more livestock? personally i find chromis very boring


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Trigger lover said:


> nice clean setup.
> looks real pretty.
> you gonna add any more livestock? personally i find chromis very boring


I got over 30 critters in their as of right now------Tank can't handle much more.....Gonna add more of a clean up crew to it pretty soon-But stocking fish wise is pretty much done-I'm gonna add more corals to it eventually also...But in due time....


----------



## erikcooper (Feb 18, 2004)

Incredible tank. I want to set up a mini-reef but just can't bring myself to buy all the equipment right now...


----------



## redbellyman21 (Jun 27, 2004)

erikcooper said:


> Incredible tank. I want to set up a mini-reef but just can't bring myself to buy all the equipment right now...


dude check out these sites
craigslist.com - tanks,stands, filters
aquatraders.com - cheap lighting say what u will about odyssea but I use their lights for everythign 5 years now no problems... and I have 8 lights... I have owned the metal halides, t5 and pc's I recommened them greatly
ebay.com- obviously get the ro or the other supplies craigslist didnt have

You can do it cheap... find some buddies who live near you that are interested in reef... I split my ro cost with 3 guys... and they barely use the water...

if theres a will theres A WAY!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^^i agree. there are lots of ways you can set up a nice cheap but decent SW setup without breaking the bank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

erikcooper said:


> Incredible tank. I want to set up a mini-reef but just can't bring myself to buy all the equipment right now...


Setting up a Reef tank has been one of the best tanks thus far-Really happy I choose this route-The activity level and the vibrance of one can't be matched....

When your ready---Make the leap-you wont be dissapointed.....


----------



## iceh86 (Mar 14, 2009)

beautiful tank man


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

iceh said:


> beautiful tank man


Thanks for the kind words....


----------

